# التروس



## pain master (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الترس هو عبارة عن وسيلة من وسائل نقل الحركة وهناك أشكال وأنواع عديدة من التروس مثل الترس المخروطي والعدل والحلزوني والدودي وغيرة .

http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/2641190/2/istockphoto_2641190_gear_box.jpg


وله نسبه تخفيض عالية للسرعات وتختلف التروس في اشكلها حسب نوع نقل الحركة والقوة المبذولة لنقلها مع العلم ان الترس الحلزوني يتحمل اجهادات اكبر من الترس العدل وذلك لان القوة المؤثرة علي الترس العدل تؤسر علي كامل السنة اما في حالة الترس الحلزوني نجد ان التحميل يكون جزئي وتدريجي.

وينبغي عند نقل اي قوة ان تتدحرج اسنان التروس علي بعضها البعض وذلك ليقلل من حدوث تاكل والضجيج الصادر عنها.



وعند عملية تصميم اي ترس يوجد منحنين لعملية التصميم المنحني الأنفليوتي والمنحني السايكلويدي والمستخدم في التطبيسقات الهندسية هو المنحني الأنفليوتي وينشأ هذا المنحني بفرد خيط مشدود علي محيط دائرة ويمثل جانب السن جزءا صغيرا من المنحني.

عند عملية تعشيق ترسين يجب ان يكونا نفس المديول والمديول هو وحدة قياس اسنان التروس.

اما الماكينات المستخدمة في عملية انتاجة :

1- الفريزة

وهي من ابسط الطرق لتصنيع التروس العدلة والحلزونية ويتم فيها مايسمي بجهاز التقسيم ولاتستخدم في عملية الإنتاج الكمي. ويوجد منها نوعين رأسي وأفقي.

2- ماكينة الهوب وتستخدم في عمليات الإنتاج الكمي 

وهي الماكينة الأشمل في صناعة التروس حيث تستخدم في صناعة جميع أشكال التروس سواء كان عدل أو مخروطي أو مائل وتستخدم ايضا في تفتيح الترس الدودي . ولاتستخدم مع هذه العملية زيوت تبريد ولكن تستخدم زيوت قطع فقط 

3- تفتيح مركب ويستخدم في صناعة التروس الداخلية

وهي ماكينة يكون فيها الحد القاطع عبارة عن ترس يتحرك حركة ترددية لأعلي ولأسفل مع الدوران وكذلك مع دوران الشغلة المراد تفتيحها ويتم في هذا النوع تفتيح مجموعة من الأسنان في وقت واحد وتستخدم في عمل التروس المركبة والموجودة على مسافات متقاربة على نفس العمود

4- التفتيح المخروطي :

وهي ماكينة خاصة تستخدم في صناعة التروس المخروطية فقط وتستخدم سكنيتين متضادتين يعملان بشكل ترددي حيث تقطع كل سكينة فى كل تجويف مرة كى تقطع نصف الجانب الإنفليوتى للسنة بينما تتلوها الأخرى كى تقطع النصف الثانى. أما حركة الشغلة فتكون دورانية بشكل يتناسب مع حركة السكينتين من خلال ظرف يتحرك أوتوماتيكيا مقتربا ومبتعدا عن السكينتين, وتكون الزوايا عند أنتاج ترسين مخروطيين للعمل معا على نقل الحركة عموديا فأن زاوية الترس الثانى يتم إختيارها بزاوية بحيث يكون مجموعها مع زاوية الترس الأول مساوية للزاوية 90 درجة.

اما بالنسبة لحساب نسب التخفيض بين التروس يمكن استخدام هذه المعادلة البسيطة

( سرعة الترس القائد / سرعة الترس المنقاد ) = ( حاصل ضرب أسنان التروس المنقادة / حاصل ضرب أسنان التروس القائدة )

ونسبة التخفيض = عدد اسنان الترس المنقاد / عدداسنان الترس القائد

وفي الملفات المرافقة بعض الروموز المستخدمة في عملية صناعة التروس بالإضافة الي برنامج يحتوي علي جميع حسابات التروس وبرنامج حساب اقطار الأعمدة وايضا برنامج حساب ابعاد المسامير مع العلم بان هذا البرنامج من تصميمي.




]​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا للمعلومات المفيده بس اين المرفقات


----------



## fmharfoush (13 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع اكبر من هذا الشرح بكثير يرجى تدعيمه بشكل أكبر


----------



## على المهدى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

pain master قال:


> الترس هو عبارة عن وسيلة من وسائل نقل الحركة وهناك أشكال وأنواع عديدة من التروس مثل الترس المخروطي والعدل والحلزوني والدودي وغيرة .
> 
> http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/2641190/2/istockphoto_2641190_gear_box.jpg
> 
> ...






الأخ الكــريم

أحب أن أضيف على هذا الموضوع الشيق بعض الأضافات وتعديل البعض الأخر
1- بخصوص ماكينة تفتيح التروس الهوب فهى لا تستخدم فى تصنيع الترس المخروطى
ولكن هناك نوع أخر من الماكينات قد ذكرتة بعض ذلك
2- بالنسبة لماكينة التفتيح المركبة هى " ماكينة الشيبر ماشين " وقد سمية بهذا الاسم
لانهــا تستخدم فكرة المقشطة الراسية فى الحركة التردودية - وهى تستخدم فى تفتيح التروس
الداخلية والخارجية مثل أعمدة نقل الحركة ويوجد منهــا نوع يستخدم فى تفتيح التروس الحلزونية 
الداخلية " هذا النوع من التروس يستخدم فى نقل الحركة فى بعض أنواع السيارات "
3- أين هى الملفات المرفقة الا اذا كان الصورة المرفقة !!
4- سوف يكون جميــل جدا أن يكون كل ذلك من تصميمك من حيث التنسيق لان ذلك نظام عالمى

وشكرا لصبرك على ونرجوا المزيد ...... مع وافر تحياتى​


----------



## على المهدى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

على المهدى قال:


> الأخ الكــريم
> 
> أحب أن أضيف على هذا الموضوع الشيق بعض الأضافات وتعديل البعض الأخر
> 1- بخصوص ماكينة تفتيح التروس الهوب فهى لا تستخدم فى تصنيع الترس المخروطى
> ...


 



مستعد لاى شىء بخصوص " التروس " بصفة عامة ...!
ومساعدة اى زميل فى الوصول لكل الحلول " الترسية "​


----------



## osama waheed (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## حسن حلاوة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## مهندس احمدالسناوى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا من حضارتكم بيان اجود الخامات المستخدمه فى تصنيع التروس فى علب التروس الكبيره لتخفيض السرعه وكيفية تقسيتها 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## كرار محمود (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ونتمني لك المزيد من التوفيق​


----------



## yahia abu lafah (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك , هل يمكن تصنيع الترس المخروطي الحلزوني على ماكنة الفريزة , وشكرا


----------



## bad_man (15 يوليو 2011)

(thanks)^3


----------



## khaled.33 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم -------- يمكن تصنيع الترس المخروطي الحلزوني على ماكنة الفريزة


----------



## alaeddin23 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا اخى العزيز*


----------



## samiabbass (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بعض المسننات(التروس) تصنع بإزاحة موجبة أو سالبة حسب متطلبات التصميم فيبدو السن طويلا أو قصير


----------



## audaa (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

